# Winter,pics



## Al Smith (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is a picture of the "big cornfield"of Northern Ohio,under the snow.I wish I could send the uncropped size,but it would be huge.


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 28, 2004)

*Oops!*

Here sits the poor old Oliver,frozen in.Some dummy for got to park it blocks.The bad think,can't use it untill it thaws out.The good thing,nobody will steal it.


----------



## glens (Dec 28, 2004)

Al, the JPEG image scheme has varying levels of compression. The more compression you use, the lower the quality, but the smaller the file size (in bytes, not dimensions).

You should be able to use your image manipulation software to save copies for posting here while leaving the originals intact. Those last two pics are at an "image quality" of 97 which is virtually no compression at all.

Here's your second pic, resized to 180%, set to a quality level of 60, and sharpened up a bit (which last action increases the file size somewhat -- without it, the file size below would be 103 KB). Note the comparison in file sizes between the original and this one.

Holler if you have any questions.

Glen


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 28, 2004)

Well,it's all "Greek",to me,duh.Let me play with a few,thanks for the info.


----------



## glens (Dec 28, 2004)

Here's your first one, with the same modification factors except that the size is 200%.

When enlarging an image, good results are not to be expected.

Look through your options for a "quality" setting for the JPEG format.

Glen


----------



## glens (Dec 28, 2004)

Looks like it might be peaceful there as long as you don't have any near neighbors who make lots of noise running equipment, hahaha!

Glen


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 28, 2004)

Actually,about everybody,in this little corner of the field ,has a chainsaw or 2.I ,of course have more,and noisier .It's pretty laid back,for the most part.It's not uncommon to hear people blazing away at a flock of crows with ye olde trusty 12 gauge,myself included.These folks,mostly German Baptist and Mennonite,would do any thing for a person,in need,but otherwise mind thier own buisiness.My kind of folks,I guess.


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 29, 2004)

*More snow*

These were taken at my shop today,with my $29.webcam,which gives me less grief than my super duper 5 megapixel camera.One picture,shows my little Ranger,stuck in the snow,which seems to be typical for that machine,humbug.The other,is the saver of the day,my other Fergy [1950],which came in real handy,considering the circumstances.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Dec 29, 2004)

Why is there an orange triange from a tractor in the snow there?


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 29, 2004)

It fell off the tractor.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 29, 2004)

Dang Al, all that looks cold! I wuz working outside in a tee shirt today!

70 degrees.


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 29, 2004)

You dawg


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 29, 2004)

It was a one sweat towel day! :blob5:


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 29, 2004)

Then,on the other hand,we have Louisiana. in June ,July and August


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 1, 2005)

I found some old winter pics from the ice storm of '98 in Montreal.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 2, 2005)

???? Mike, how did you climb in that?? Looks scary to me. Hope you made some $$


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 2, 2005)

bottlefed89 said:


> ???? Mike, how did you climb in that?? Looks scary to me. Hope you made some $$



It was extremely dangerous. Communication was a problem also. I don't speak French!  We got paid 16 hrs a day plus a half day on Sunday, all expenses paid, so the money was nice. 

I don't know why it's so hard to convince a lineman to just snip a wire rather than deal with a leaner with the wires up??? Especially on a single phase.


----------



## Beavergirl (Jan 2, 2005)

S-

A line crew from Asplundh dropped by to drop a dead cotton wood too close to my 12kv. Where's Rotax Robert and his Predator when you need him? It's no big deal to you guys, but a 48" tree is large to me. I guess it's about time something of size came along for me to play with. 

Asplundh was in a hurry so they sub contracted out a willow TD by the creek. 

C-


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 2, 2005)

So, on a windy day does a beaver stand on it's hind legs and try to push? Looks like it laid that one out pretty well.


----------



## matthias (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's some pics of beaver work and my bro's dog.


----------

